# Honda Walk-behind Wide Area Mower



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Does anyone know if Honda has a 30" walk-behind mower in the works for residential use in 2021? Just curious if the Toro Timemaster or the Cub Cadet CC600 are about my only options, without stepping up to a commercial model. Thanks.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I'm a category manager for OPE that has to deal with Honda....as far as I know, they do not. They have enough trouble this year getting components, engines and supplies to make their mowers that I have not heard of any new launches. Lately it has been "We are not going to be able to ship these models, etc"


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bmossin said:


> I'm a category manager for OPE that has to deal with Honda....as far as I know, they do not. They have enough trouble this year getting components, engines and supplies to make their mowers that I have not heard of any new launches. Lately it has been "We are not going to be able to ship these models, etc"


Thanks for the reply. So i probably will not go wrong with a Timemaster then.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I don't think you would be disappointed with the toro...at the same time, Honda keeps things close to the chest...but I feel a launch like that they would have shared.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I really want a 30" toro but having used my Honda HRX for the past 12 years I keep holding out for Honda to bring a 30" to market. IMO I feel like it would be even better than the Toro. But that probably me just fanboying sine I like my Honda so much.

I do really wish Honda would consider this and bring the option to market.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

TroyScherer said:


> I really want a 30" toro but having used my Honda HRX for the past 12 years I keep holding out for Honda to bring a 30" to market. IMO I feel like it would be even better than the Toro. But that probably me just fanboying sine I like my Honda so much.
> 
> I do really wish Honda would consider this and bring the option to market.


About how long does it take to mow your yard with your HRX? I currently use a 22" Husqvarna on 9k square feet, but am looking at moving to a new house with almost 14k square feet.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Trojanone1 said:


> About how long does it take to mow your yard with your HRX? I currently use a 22" Husqvarna on 9k square feet, but am looking at moving to a new house with almost 14k square feet.



It really only takes me 35-45 minutes to mow depending on how fast I go. But I almost always plan 1 hour for the time to get started and put things away after blowing them off.

Trimming and stuff is usually extra since it's not necessarily every time or the same amount of work.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Trojanone1 , I get around 45 minutes for my 5,000 ft2. I have a number of trees, beds and other obstacles. Obstacle free I would get done in about 30 minutes.

Yes, edging and trimming is an additional 30 minutes for me...lots of beds!


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Takes me 37 minutes (yes, I've timed it many times and that is the most usual number) to mow my 12k sq ft with the Honda HRX217. I keep the mower speed 1 or 2 notches below max on the lever.

Time above does not include weed whacking, edging, etc. Just the actual mow time.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Good to know on mowing times. Thanks everyone.


----------

